# Futher Confusion 2007 Conbook Info



## Furcon (Oct 5, 2006)

Our conbook submissions guidelines are now up and available. Remember, our
book is once again all color this year, so we can accept color as well as
black and white submission. The deadline for submitting art or written
materials is November 1, 2006. We also have room for a couple of short stories and other written materials. For all the info please see the following:

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2007/conbook_guidelines.php

Spies and spy themes is the con theme this year so its a prett broad field. Supervillains, guns, Get Smart, Alias, all that sorta jazz is fair game in addition to the obvious Bondian stuff.

Everyone who submits gets a free Conbook and prolly over 2000 folks will get to see your art if its selected by the Director for inclusion.

Many thanks
Furcon Staff


----------

